# 1,5   2012

## Jiga

!
       ,     .
 : 
1.        17  2011.     ,   2012.     .                 1,5  ? 
2.  -     ,      ? 
3.    1,5 ,    50  ()?       (   -     ?).  ,   50 .?

----------

1. 
2.   -       4388,67   
3.      1,5 ,           .         .     50

----------


## Jiga

! ,    . ,    (  4388,67     ),    ,      3   ,   ,   ,  50 . ?

----------

3 ,        .

----------


## Jiga

, !

----------


## 4eshe4ka

!
  25.08.11  11.01.12  " ".    ""  -:  2009  2010 .
       "      1,5": "2009  2010"  "2010  2011"?
 "2010  2011",           ""???   129    2011.!        730! -  ,      ,   "   "!
.. ,      "    ",       2011    "" / 60000 . (    2010 . -   415000 .)?

----------


## 16

> !
>   25.08.11  11.01.12  " ".    ""  -:  2009  2010 .
>        "      1,5": "2009  2010"  "2010  2011"?
>  "2010  2011",           ""???   129    2011.!        730! -  ,      ,   "   "!
> .. ,      "    ",       2011    "" / 60000 . (    2010 . -   415000 .)?


1.     . ..          ,    
2.               2009  2010         2011   2010 . ,    2012

----------


## 4eshe4ka

16,  ))

----------


## suvolga

,    1,5                      (   3 )   :Smilie:

----------

.

----------


## suvolga

:Smilie:

----------

!
  ,           2011 .   ,    2012                    ?

----------

:     ,     ? *40%    ?  "" /?    ?

----------


## -  !!!

,        .
 ,      ,       .
..   2009    ,    2009         .
..     2009    2009  2010   .
..      1,5  -     ..             30,4   40% -  ...
...  ...            - ..   2009+2010(   . )\730 -  ???
   ,       ,       (.. )?????????
..  ..  ..     ...

----------

, ,            2011.     13833.,   2012.     14600. -     ??? ( 38000 .)

----------


## 981

!  :      15  2011  2  2012.     .     2011   - 415000  463000.    415000.  -        2012 .       415000, .. 13800 ?

----------

2011  415 000.
  .

----------

1,5:     ,      - .     , .   ,    : 2  -  -  ,  -, , ,     , ..     . . .

----------


## _777

,     1  2011   .      ,    . 29          16 ...   ?   ?   .    :Embarrassment:

----------

,   13.01.2012         1.5.  2  2012    ,       ,  . ,     ,        ?

----------


## _msk

,   13.01.2012         1.5.  2  2012    ,       ,  . ,     ,        ?

----------

1.      ?
2.          ?  ?

----------


## 888

2011   . 10.01.2012   .         12  24 ,     6 ?(        5 )?   1,5 .

----------


## -  !!!

,        .
 ,      ,       .
..   2009    ,    2009         .
..     2009    2009  2010   .
..      1,5  -     ..             30,4   40% -  ...
...  ...            - ..   2009+2010(   . )\730 -  ???
   ,       ,       (.. )?????????
..  ..  ..     ...

----------

, , ,        1,5   2011  -     13833.
  2012.     14600. 
     2012  , .  14 600  13 833?
.      .

!

----------


## -  !!!

> , , ,        1,5   2011  -     13833.
>   2012.     14600. 
>      2012  , .  14 600  13 833?
> .      .
> 
> !


..,        14600,     ,     -   ,  ...  14599,00 ))

----------

* -  !!!*, 
???

----------

> , , ,        1,5   2011  -     13833.
>   2012.     14600. 
>      2012  , .  14 600  13 833?
> .      .
> 
> !


    .

----------


## -  !!!

> .


   ...  , ,   , .. 415000+415000     .    2009  2010 ,       1,5   2012    415000 (2010)  463000(2011) -  2012  463000(2011)+463000 (2012) -  2013 -     .
.. ... .

----------

1,5         15.02.2012?

----------

01.01.2012.   1,5            1,5 ?

----------

1,5    2010. 30  2011.                .  .     01.01.12 .    . 10  2012.  1  ,           1,5 .       1    20.59    11-31 .     ,    .  ,       .   ?      12     ?               ,      2008.    ,    ?

----------

> *20.59*    11-31 .


    ?     .    10 ,       21 

   (  ):         ?

----------

,    .              11-31 - 20.59    .        .            .

----------

**,    ,  ,  -    01.01.2012,  10  (1 )      .    1    10  (01.01.-10.01)      3 .
       1   :Smilie: 
           ,   (!)   .      2010-2011 ,        ,       .

----------

:Frown: ,      ?

----------

,

----------

, ,          1,5   1  (  1,4).       6.09.11  23.01.12.        1  2010  31  2011?(   " ")

----------


## Juggle

,  , ,
1.       ,   
-       (  );
-         13%;
-  .

2.            :
-        ;
-          1,5 ;
-  1     (.    **)

 .

----------

> 1.       ,   
> -      (  );
> -         13%;
> -  .


  ,     



> 2.            :
> -        ;
> -          1,5 ;
> -  1     (.    )


    12  ,

----------

> , ,          1,5   1  (  1,4).       6.09.11  23.01.12.        1  2010  31  2011?(   " ")


    " ".   12 ,      ,   01.01.11-31.12.11,  2  ,       01.01.10-31.12.11

----------


## Juggle

** , 
             ?

----------

.
     .
    ?     ? ?

----------


## Juggle

.

----------


## Redaktor-girl

, ,  ,  .

       2010 .
         23  2011 .     " ",  .
,  10  2012  06  2012    .    07  2012  ,  ,       1,5 .
 , ,   "" ,    2010-2011 ,     .
 :
1.           "" ,       2012 ?
2.        ""        2010  (  )?
3.        ""    2009  2011  ( 2-  2009     )

  :          ?

 !

----------

1. 
2. ,      4
3. .     2011 ,      .

         .

----------

2009 .      ,    2009 .         2010 .       .   2011 .    ,          .                1200 . ,   .      ,    .                 ( 2008 .   ).                 8 .

----------

**,    ,   ,         ?

----------

> **,    ,   ,         ?

----------

...    -   ...

    -    ...

----------

> ...    -   ...
> 
>     -    ...


        ,      .    ,         ?

----------

...

----------

> ...


    10000 .  2008 .       15000 .   2009 .

----------

,     ?

----------

:
       1.5

----------

!
          ,       ... 
, ,          ?  "",    ?      ?

----------

> :
>        1.5


  5600 .

----------

> 5600 .


      -2   :
 ~ 10000*40% = 4000 < *4651.99*

   :
*    .*

----------

> -2   :
>  ~ 10000*40% = 4000 < *4651.99*
> 
>    :
> *    .*

----------

,  .   6 .        1,5 .  . ,     ,     1   4  (  ),   "     "     .    .        (, , . , ......  .)    .  ,   .   ,   ,   -   !  ?   - !    : ",         "".

----------

,   50   , ,     1,5  (,  ,           ). ,   .

----------


## ks-77

/-     ,  ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

, , , .        3  2012 ,       ,    (   ,     :Frown:  )      -,.. 2011 2010  .   .   2011 ,      ,     ,     2,5   ,    (56.),    ,           2011   2009?      - .  .        4100 -   :Redface:

----------

> 2011   2009?






> - .


      ,   .

----------

?  ?       ?

----------

** ,  -     ""       2011  ?
**,   /      ( ) -    . /    12.000  17.000   .

----------

15000...      40%...
 ~6000

----------

**,      ,    - 12 .  ,     ,   ,  , (2,5 ),       ?

----------

,    ?     ?  ?

----------

** ,          (),     (),           40%...    ...

----------

,                 ...

----------

**,

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------

,        . 
   21  2011  1  2012, 6500,   2011 / 3598,36 .  12 .    ,     .

----------


## 85

, 
1.        6     ,   1  2012        ,                ?

2.   1  2012           30 000 . ,    2012   ,       .     : 

270 000 .    / 275      = 981,81 .  .
981,81 * 30,4 * 40% = 11938,81 . -     .

 ...

----------

. , 275    ,        12 . ,

----------


## 85

> . , 275    ,        12 . ,


 31 +  30 +  31 +  30 +  31 +  31 +  30 +  31 +  30 = 275   . 

        ?

----------

> 31 +  30 +  31 +  30 +  31 +  31 +  30 +  31 +  30 = 275  .


      ?     ? :Smilie: 



> ?


                4         .

----------


## 85

> ?     ?
> 
>                 4         .


))      ....      ...

      ,            ...
..    ?   ?    - ?

----------

*85*,   .    ,     .       . 
     .

----------


## 85

> *85*,   .    ,     .       . 
>      .


    -   ,  ,   ...  - ?
...     ? :Redface:

----------

*85*,    ,  -    ...    -

----------


## 85

> *85*,    ,  -    ...    -


         .      (((       .(

----------

*85*,    -  ?  ?

----------


## 85

> *85*,    -  ?  ?


 .     .

----------

*85*,    :Smilie:

----------


## 85

** ,        :Smilie:

----------

,      :
1.     2012  (   2010,2011,          ( ..        )/730*140           ?
2.       ( )  2010-2011?
3.         ..   ?
2.    1,5        ( ..      ) ?     ?

----------

, .           .    ,    2010 .    3-    ,   4700     1,5 ,    ,   2012 .   .         ?    50   1,5  (      )?         ,    - 6 ,    ,          .       ?    ?

----------

> 2012 .   .         ?


   4652.        -     



> 50   1,5  (      )?


-             1,5.         



> ,    - 6 ,    ,          .       ?


. .



> ?

----------

,        ?

,      :
1.     2012  (   2010,2011,          ( ..       )/730*140 ?
2.       ( )  2010-2011?
3.         ..   ?
2.    1,5       ( ..      ) ?     ? 

  : -          :
(min(  ,415)+min(  ,415))/730*140
     : min(  2,415)/730*140
 :  2010.   460 (  ),  2011   240
  460+240/730*140=134,25
  415+240/730*140=125,62????

----------

1. 
2. 
3. ,       ,      ,          .
4.         "" .   .



> 415+240/730*140=125,62????



  :  2011    463 000

----------


## PS_XOM

:Wow: 
     "-",        1,5      "-"
      "-",    "-". ?  :Redface: 

,  .        2011 ,       15.02.2012

----------



----------

.
, ,   !

   4  2011 .     .
  1  2012         1,5 ,  18  2012.
:
08.11= 30100
09.11= 34700
10.11=34700
11.11=30000
12.11=34000
01.12=34000
02.12=30000

 225 000. 

    ???
       2900!!

     !!!

----------

2010 ,    13

----------

.    .  7.03.2011.        ,        -  1,5 .       2010.         .             .     ,          .   ,     ,      ?    ,     :
 /  2012.   -  ,   2012.

----------


## Alexey_tob

02.2010  06.07.2010,         1,5   07.07.2010  13.10.2011.   2012      .      ?   2011     ?    ,          ?      ,      ?

----------

*Alexey_tob*,       2011 .  -      2010-2011,   -          ,     ( )

----------


## Alexey_tob

?

----------



----------


## .

,  !          1,5    2011 .          ""  ,      13833,33 .   2012     ,     ,       ""  .    :       2012 ,      "-",   2011    13833,33 .,     14625,30 . .

----------

* .*, ,    .   -      ,       ,           .

----------


## _

1,5 ,   2010.    2011 ., .. 10000,     15.09.11  01.02.12,  02.02.12  01.03.12   ( 28   8500 +  16  4860),       02.03.12.

----------

! 
, ,           1,5 .    ,   ,    . 
      ,        10.01.2012. ,        / 2010  2011 .       2011 .,   2010.    .     ,     : 2010 . = 96528,40 ., 2011 . = 38079,48 .

   = (/ 2010 .+ / 2011 .)/730  =
                                                 = (96528,40 + 38079,48)/730  = 184,39 . 

  = (   * 30,4 * 40%) =
                                       = 184,39 * 30,4 * 40% = 2242,18 . 

           01.01.2012 .  2326,00 . 
  ,   2242,18 ,   . ,       2326,00 .  
          ( 2012 .).
                    (   )  ,     .
	   = (2326/31)*22 ,    = 1650,66 . 
        , 50 .    ???  , ,   ,  , 2326+ 50 = 2376 ,       ?     1650,66  50.  ?    : (2326+50)/31 *22  = 1686,30 .???
           ,        ?   ?

----------

.
      ,       ,   2326+.
 50     .    -  :   ,       .   ,        .

----------

> .
>       ,       ,   2326+.
>  50     .    -  :   ,       .   ,        .


  !   ,         ?

----------

,    ,    :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ,


 :Smilie:  
   ,          2  ,  ,          ? 

                      ,  
            ,     

                ,
            ,   
            (,  )   
                   ,    .
   ?        17.01.2011   4?

----------

2-      .  4,   .

----------

> 2-      .  4,   .


 ,    !

----------


## nataliabatysheva

!
, ,          1,5 .   .
       28.10.11-15.03.12.        .  16.03.2012. 
 :
 2010 . = 48 665,63 ., 
 2011 . = 75822,31 .

   = 170,53 .

  = 170,53 * 30,4 * 40% = 2073,64 .

1)     ,    =4651,99.        ,      (4651,99)???   50.
2)    ( )      ?
3)   ,                  ?
  ,     .

----------

1) 
2)        31    ,   
3)     .

----------


## nataliabatysheva

!

----------


## nataliabatysheva

> 1) 
> 2)        31    ,   
> 3)     .


   .    1 7.7,     .  ,         16-31  3627,35.       4651,99/31*16=2401.   -   ?

----------


## _777

,       ))    . 10  2012            3 ,  30      2.        ? 4650

----------

*_777*,  ,      -      - 2012

----------


## _777

,    ,             ?

----------

> ,             ?

----------


## _777

,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

255-    375  .          , ,       1

----------


## _777

,  .    .    :Embarrassment: ,

----------


## sashaB

.  ,    . 
   .      2012,  ,          . 1,5 .
   ,     ,1-  2.4 ,      ,   .

01-10 000,00
02- 20 000,00
03- 30 000,00
04- 30 000,00
05- 30 000,00
06- 30 000,00
07 - 30 000,00
08 - 30 000,00
09 - 30 000,00
: 240 000,00
  .,,,.
 :240 000/365=657,53       657,53*140.=92054,20(. )
  ?  
 1,5 .        (366-31-30-31=274)
240 000,00/274*30,4*40%=10 651,09
  ?
  .

----------

> :240 000/365=657,53


  365 ,  



>

----------


## sashaB

> 365 ,


 274 ( . ), .. 240 000/274=875,91
 ?



> 


    ,

----------



----------


## sashaB

** ,   ?  :Wow:

----------

! 
 .  .       2011 .        .      .   2010-2011.  ,       , 2011 .         . 
,      2010-2011  2009-2010, ..       . 
  ,   2009 - 2010     .  ,     ???

----------

*sashaB*, 

**,       - ,   .
  ,      ,      .    ,     4

----------

, !

----------

_,       :
()       2   1,5 ,  01.03.12        1,5           ?
 :
  01.08.11  35000,00
 01.11.11        14.03.12
 01.03.12      
       01.11.11  1/2  .. 17500,00

  :     : 35000*3/92*40%*30,4=456,52*30,4=13881,25

    ?      ?     - ..       1,5      ? (     :Smilie: )

----------


## sashaB

** ,  ,     (,  )  ""   ,  .  ,          1,5.??

----------


## Raspberry

> .  ,          1,5.??


 ?  ?  :Wow:    ,          .     ?  :Wow:

----------


## sashaB

> ?  ?


,     ,       (  ,  )-    ,   ,    -     1,5 



> ?


 ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raspberry

*sashaB*, 



> ,


  ,       , ..  .  :yes:

----------

,      .      ,   . ,        .   ,  ..  ,    1,5  .     ,    18307  11 ,      -4800      12   ,    2011  .  ?      ?

----------

.           ( 2,3)    .  ,           (!)     5 ????

----------

> (!)     5 ????


  5    
 -  
    ,   4,6

----------


## 29

!      .
 2009        . 
 2010       .    1,5   11557,84 , ..    950,48 (  ?)
  2011 ,            .        "-".   113457,4 ., ..   810,4. 
    ,          ,     1,5    , ..         ( ,      ).
            1,5       ? 
  !

----------


## nadin2000

.      - ,     (15.07.2012)     7 ,  .. 12 ..?    11.01.2012.
  2   , - .

----------

> -



    55
   12405,     4,8   1,5

----------

> 55
>    12405,     4,8   1,5


   ?      ..?   ..  ?
 !

----------

12*4,6=55. -  .           140



> ..?


.   ,    .   40%

----------

> , , ,        1,5   2011  -     13833.
>   2012.     14600. 
>      2012  , .  14 600  13 833?
> .      .
> 
> !


  !!   .
1.       2011     2012,        1,5   2012   ,      - 13825,75  (    2011), .. . .       2009-2010 . 
2.       2012 ,      2010-2011  (415000+463000),       - 14625,32 .

----------

> !!   .
> 1.       2011     2012,        1,5   2012   ,      - 13825,75  (    2011), .. . .       2009-2010 . 
> 2.       2012 ,      2010-2011  (415000+463000),       - 14625,32 .


,   ,     ,     -    13 833,33

----------

> ,   ,     ,     -    13 833,33


 !  :Smilie:

----------


## u_zhenya

,,          "-" ( 2012 ),      ?

----------

,       ,    "-"

----------

> ,       ,    "-"







> ,,          "-" ( 2012 ),      ?


 2010  -     415000/12=34583,33,     13833,33

----------


## kom_sa

,        ,      :Embarrassment: 
      25.10.2010, 156 (140+16) ,  ,        1,5    30.03.2011,   ,               ,          . ,         ,        ,  ?

----------


## kom_sa

, ,            1,5 :       25.10.10,       30.03.11, 1,5   04.07.12.       2  2009  2010 ,   :
2009 - 02. 4340, 03. 3100, 04. 3100, 05. 3120.53, 06. 3118.56, 07. 3100, 08. 3100, 09. 3100, 10. 3100, 11. 3693,40, 12. 2541
2010 - 06. 4200 (         ,   ,   ,     )
      30613,49+3800 ( 2009  2010  )
34413,49/730=47,14 -  
47,14*30,4*40%=573,22  -  ,  ..   ,     2194,33 , ?
  30.03.11,    2194,33/31*2=141,57 
04.2011-06.2012  2194,33 
  07.2012  ,   04.07.12 1,5  - 2194,33/31*4=283,14
 , ,    ,     ,       ,   ,   (   ,        ?

----------

1,5    2012 . 
     2012         .
              .  ,       , ..      4-5       .   ?
           ,  .
    60..,    20 ..   =(((((

----------

.           .
  ,   .

----------

!

, , .
 .

 28.05.12.      ( 194 -)
      10 .
 01.02.2011    -    .
 01.02.2009  31.01.2011 -   . . 
 10.01.2012    -  .
 01.02.2009    -  .
 03.08.2009  31.12.2011 -  .

          2010, 2011.

  ..
      3  (,,),      (  ).

     . .  1,5  ( )

 -.          ,   .            ,   .(   ).

,      .   1,5     ( ),    .

       .  .  1,5    ....
       /  2010, 2011          ?
   . 14625,32 . (   ,      ?)

          (.  ).

 .           ,           .

----------

. 
                  ,            , ,    .           .

----------

> . 
>                   ,            , ,    .           .


   ))))
        ....

----------


## 111

,     2012,         2013,         1.5 ,     ,    ?

----------

2013    ...     255-

            : 2011  2012

----------

2013  ,  ,  -      :Smilie:

----------


## 111

> 2013    ...     255-
> 
>             : 2011  2012


         2013    , !!!

----------


## 111

> 2013  ,  ,  -


    ???  ?

----------

2  ,        730 ,     ,      



> "3.1.          ,              ,    1  ,       ,    ,    :
> 
> 1)   ,     ,     ;
> 
> 2)        -;
> 
> 3)                  ,                      "       ,     ,           "  .";

----------


## 111

> 2  ,        730 ,     ,

----------


## 505

> 2  ,        730 ,     ,


 -.       730 ?  ""      2012      2011  2012?

----------


## olenataliya

,
,  -     1.5 ,  ""   10 000 .       2011 .  2         1.5 .     3 031 .    4000 .,   ,      2011 ,     . -  - ?    ,      ?

----------

> 730 ?


    ,    ?  :Smilie:    ,         /730.
 ,

----------

*olenataliya*,       12           12    , , , . 
  12    8,  4      ,        8

----------

!    ,      2011.  10.10.11       ,\   6 000      ,             ,   -         ,   4 338,      40 %  \   ,              ,     40%                ,     ?  , !

----------

40%    .    ,   ,      ,     .     .
    ,      2 400
    ,   2011     4388,67  ,  2012 - 4651,99

----------



----------

1.5    2012 .   .  .   ,   ,   .      .   , , ,           1.5 ,    ?  ,   ,         ,    ,   ,        ,      ?

----------

**,

----------

14675.32,    15084.09,

----------

14625    -  ,    -   -

----------

(          !)      9303.99  ...

        -     2326.00   ...

----------



----------

,        ,   :
(14675.32 - 2326) / (100% - 13%) = *14194.32*
         1.5  ...
  (  ) -        ...

     , ...

----------


## olenataliya

-,   ,      .       2010 .   2011   , .   12 .            2010 .    365  ..     ?      ,      ? !

----------

*olenataliya*,     
  :    *      2012* ,      *01.03.2011-29.02.2012*.      , ,     .        *01.03.2011--.09.2011*.

----------


## olenataliya

, ,   .

----------

.             1,5 .      10  2010 ,     .    22  2012 .        110 . .     2009.-2010.     ?     110./140=785 *30,4*40%  ???  .  .

----------

> .             1,5 .      10  2010 ,     .    22  2012 .        110 . .     2009.-2010.     ?     110./140=785 *30,4*40%  ???  .  .


 
      -     ,    -    2008-2009

----------

2009-2010 ,  785,71*30,4*40%=9554,23
  ,  40%  .
  -  .

----------

> 2009-2010 ,  785,71*30,4*40%=9554,23
>   ,  40%  .
>   -  .


    2010  ,    12    2010

----------

**,  



> 22  2012 .        110 . .     2009.-2010.

----------

> **,


    2009-2010 -     2 ,   .  ,

----------

,

----------

!   .

     ,       .
,         140  (70     70  ).
                  3 .                1,5 .        .        1,5 .      , ..       . (   ).                 50 .  .       3 . 
  -         ? 
       ?

----------

-  .  



> , ..       .


   (      ),

----------

> -  .  
> 
> 
>    (      ),


  . 
   -  ?  ?   ,    ?

----------


## olenataliya

> *olenataliya*,     
>   :    *      2012* ,      *01.03.2011-29.02.2012*.      , ,     .        *01.03.2011--.09.2011*.


, , ,  .
   01.03.2011 - 23.09.2011, .. 207 .         21 ,  3       4    .
,     -  69 818,18 .
  69 818,18 / 179 (207 - 21 - 4 - 3 = 179) = 390.04/ 10040 = 15630.4 = 4742
   69 818,18 /  207 = 337,86 / 10040  = 134,91*30=4047,43 
            (     ).    
         ,   .
!

----------

375    ,  ? 





> 8.          *     ,      * :
> 
> )             (  ,    13  ); 21   
> 
> )   ,     ,     ; 4      
> (...)
> )  ,                     ; 3

----------


## olenataliya

,  !

----------

!!!       3      3 ,   2011       .     8000.        8000.  ?

----------

> !!!       3      3 ,   2011       .     8000.        8000.  ?


      -   ,    
            ?

----------


## janed72

,  ,       2011,    2011,           2 ,    2009  2010 .               1,5 ?    2009  2010?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,       2011 .

----------


## janed72

?        :Embarrassment:    30  2011, ..      2011.
   , /   2009  - 406 936 ,  2010 - 602 500 . 
(406936+415000) / 730 = 1125,94 -  
(1125,94*30,4 = 34228,58 -  
34228,58*40%=13691,43 -  

 2012     1,06,        1,5    2012?

----------

.  :   2011     ,   2010,       )
,    .

----------


## janed72

> .  :   2011     ,   2010,       )
> ,    .


     ,   2011  /   ,     :yes:

----------

,  .          2010 .  17.10.2013 .         2010 .  50 .. (  ),    2010 .    1,5  4711 .  ,    .  8000  +  1,15.   2012 .         -    2012 .,                .        - .              ?           ?            ,       6 ?          ?          ,     ,     ?            ,       (   50 ..)?

----------

.  4  2012       .           .     -  8     /    50  .   .       ,     "-"?  ,    ,     .          ,    ?

----------

,

----------

,  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyznetcova

!    ,   ,      (             ...)

2009 - 76 766 
2010 - 197 342 
2011 - 315 355 
2012 - 83 654 ( 01  03)

      2012

 ,   !

----------

> (             ...)


   ?

----------


## Kyznetcova

> ?


,           -     ...     ....       ....        -     ?.....

----------

2010     ,    . 
             (2010 ). ,           26-27 ,    122 ,    10400-10800.               01.06.2011-31.05.2012.
   -   12405,32

----------


## Kyznetcova

!

----------

,        1.5       ,        1.5            ,          ,    15 -255  29.12.06 "    ,    ,      ,    ,      ,           (     ,     ()   ,     ,  ,       ,  )"

 :Frown:

----------

-   ?

----------

> -   ?


- ,      /       :Frown:

----------

,           .         ,         .

----------

,  .          2010 .  17.10.2013 .         2010 .  50 .. (  ),    2010 .    1,5  4711 .  ,    .  8000  +  1,15.   2012 .         -    2012 .,                .        - .              ?           ?            ,       6 ?          ?          ,     ,     ?            ,       (   50 ..)?

----------

,             1,5 .
    ,   .
    ???
     20000 .  ,  ????  ,!!!

----------


## _

,        1,5 ,    !    117 950  140  ,     1,5    ,   ,    ,         10 110?  7 360?    ?         ,    ! ?

----------

!             1,5.    3    20000 (  3   ).   90000 -  ?   ,    .     1,5  ? .

----------

**,   ?       4,6 . 20*4,6=92 
    8

----------


## 29

!      .
 2009        . 
 2010       .    1,5   11557,84 , ..    950,48 (  ?)
  2011 ,            .        "-".   113457,4 ., ..   810,4. 
    ,          ,     1,5    , ..         ( ,      ).
            1,5       ? 
  !

----------


## Kyznetcova

!  ,      18  2012,         :   2011.   2012.?       2010.  2011.?

----------

2011   2012 .




> 2010.  2011.?


 :yes:

----------


## _07

! , .     09 .  28        1,5 .    ,       .        ?

----------


## lenyssik

1,5      1  2012 !!

----------

*_07*,    ?   ,       ,     ,    ?

----------

*lenyssik*,     ?

----------

> ,             1,5 .
>     ,   .
>     ???
>      20000 .  ,  ????  ,!!!


 2012     .   2011 .

----------


## ksusha5533

.      1,5 ,       2010.                      2010,     ,?

----------


## petms

*ksusha5533*,   -       4      2010,2011

----------


## Alise07

> 4.         "" .   .


      255-    ?

----------


## ksusha5533

,       2010  ( ,     ),     -?

----------


## petms

" "?    2010, 2011 .    -  ,    .   730.   .      -   ...

----------

> !!!       3      3 ,   2011       .     8000.        8000.  ?




 01.01.2011       11703,13 .

----------


## 1979

!
       1,5   .    ,           ..          ?
.

----------


## ZZZhanna

*1979*,    ?

----------


## 1979

> *1979*,    ?


  ,   -

----------

,      .    ,      .

----------

?      ,    .     .      ?

----------

E=Kyznetcova;53717064] !  ,      18  2012,         :   2011.   2012.?       2010.  2011.?[/QUOTE]

       2011      2009-2010, .  2011       " "

----------



----------

0,5    .      .        1 ?

----------

1

----------


## _07

[QUOTE=;53720468]*_07*,    ?   ,       ,     ,    ?[/QUOTE

 .       2012.    1  2012.

----------

.

----------


## _

,      17  2011 .,           12 .     1.5       4   13- ,    2011.,   ,     .        ? ..    .

----------

, .         .      2  .     80 000  .     1,5  6 800 .    25 000      4 900 .  ?  ,  .

----------

**,      ?

----------

2009 ,      2011

----------

.        -   -        ,  .        - .
       .   -   ,         2007-2009 .

----------

!!!!!!!!!!

----------

! !   ,    ,      6 .   .  ?       1.5          40%  ?

----------

,         - 40%      12

----------

, !    ,   ,     ,   -255. ,  ?

----------

:     2  3    08.12.2010  343-          1,5    2010 .

----------

,          1,5 ????     15        12 !!!          ??????

----------

. :      .      ,      (   ).       .           .               1,5       .           ,        ?

----------

> ,        ?

----------

> ,          1,5 ????     15        12 !!!          ??????


  ?
   ,     12 ,       ,   
   .,       .

----------

> ?
>    ,     12 ,       ,   
>    .,       .


 !!!!     2558 !!!      "       "        .        80   .     1.5    ????  !!!!

----------

,     ,          ,      1,5 ?   2  ?  )

----------

> !!!!     2558 !!!      "       "        .        80   .     1.5    ????  !!!!


 
        -        3- 
,              1.5 

     40%   
   .  .
  2558     ?    ,     ?      ?   ,  ,

----------

2-  
40%    ,                  ,     4 651 . 99 .    14 625 .

----------

> ,     ,          ,      1,5 ?   2  ?  )


 ,        ...)))

----------


## Kyznetcova

! ,         ?  140

----------

- 10   ,

----------


## Olga82

> ...  , ,   , .. 415000+415000     .    2009  2010 ,       1,5   2012    415000 (2010)  463000(2011) -  2012  463000(2011)+463000 (2012) -  2013 -     .
> .. ... .


, ,   .
..          2011  (  ).   1580,85,       1136,99,    2011    13825,80.    2012     ???

----------


## water1983

! 
, ,                :
             16 .    140   3  2013        .             ( 2  )?      : 2010+2011  2011+2012 ?   2011+ 2012,       2012 : , ,    , , 11    ,  3    ,    ?
  ,    2010+2011  2011+2012.  2010     50 ,   2012     ,     .            4   :Smilie:

----------

*Olga82*, ,   .

----------

> ( 2  )?      : 2010+2011  2011+2012 ?   2011+ 2012,       2012 : , ,    , , 11    ,  3    ,    ?


 01.01.2013         :   2            ,   / .     .      -

----------


## Olga82

> *Olga82*, ,   .


!
    ....

----------


## water1983

> 01.01.2013         :   2            ,   / .     .      -


      2010+2011  2011+2012 ?

 2010 :
 - 275 
13 - 15 
    - 6 
 - 25 
  - 50
 2011 :
   2    450 (  )
 2012 :
       240 ,             - 228

     ?

----------


## Elpes

!
 ,  - .  .
          2012-. 140     2013-. ,      1,5     2014-.   ,     -   ?  ,         2011 ,       -   2010   2011. ,   2010,          1,5 ,      ,     2004 .       2009    2009.     , ,  2011   2008  2007 (  2008-       ). ,          ( 21   01  ) -     ( ),      11  (,  ,    1996 !)    60%  ? :Frown:

----------

> 2012-. 140     2013-. ,      1,5     2014-.   ,     -   ?


 



> , ,  2011   2008  2007 (  2008-       )






> ,          ( 21   01  ) -     ( ),      11  (,  ,    1996 !)    60%  ?


    .

----------

> .



    ?      ?  ,   ,         / ??   ?

----------

! !  ,   ....   ,        .....        ,            --"....    - ...   ....

----------

, ,   ...      1 ,        15  -   ?




> 


 ,  100%...

----------

> 


 , ,  -?     "        "



> 1 ,        15  -   ?


100%

----------

,            ?

----------

,  -   ?            .    -      -  ,  ,      .

----------

> ,            ?


   ...       ? :Redface:

----------

..     ...          , ,   ...  -      ....

----------


## Nata1986

!   .          ,  ,     ,   2011   .         ,     ,      ,               .   ,             1,5     .   ? 
  ,     7                2012 .     2012             "".     ??? (      ,   - ).

----------

,    .     ,         ... -,  .
   -      ...  - .  ?    ,     ()   ...     .
  -    -   ,     ?  .

,   ...          -  ,      1,5 ...   ?    2007 ... :Redface:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,         ... -,  .


. ,         3- ,            ,     ..      **     .      ,  ,     . 50. (  3- ), ,   , ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  ,      1,5 ...   ?


-,      .  ,  ,      -,         ,      ,   ,     15   .  ,  -   ?

----------

> . ,         3- ,            ,     ..           .


 ?     ...   ,  ,       ...    ,     .       ?  , _  ._  !   ...    261- ...
, ,     ,     .   ! ,   ?!  ,   ,  ...
 ,     , , .      ,  ,     -   ?  ?      ?

, ,  ,  ...

----------

> ,   ...          -  ,      1,5 ...   ?    2007 ...


...  , , ...   , ,      ... ,   ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 261- ...


      ...



> ,       ,  ,        (-   ),  ,     ,      (    ,   1, 5 - 8, 10  11    81   2  336  ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,      ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,      ?


... , -... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------

> !   .          ,  ,     ,   2011   .         ,     ,      ,



*ZZZhanna*, 

  ,  -    ...     -   ...   .




> ,       ,  ,        (-   ),  ,     ,      (    ,   1, 5 - 8, 10  11    81   2  336  ).


   ,         .
    ,       ... . ...     .   ,         ?
,      ...    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

**,       ?
       -    .             ,    .    ,    - ,  ,     3  - , ..    . 261      .

----------

...  :Redface: 
,      -  ?    ,    ?      ?      ? , ... :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  ,   ,  .              ()   , ..   .

----------

, ,     ?!  ,    ...     !     . 261  ,  _  ._
         ?    - .    3-    ...  - ,     ... ,  .

----------


## Nata1986

!!!!   ,        ,     .         .   !!!

----------

> !!!!   ,        ,     .         .   !!!


   ...   - ,  ?       1,5 . -,      .      " ".    .

----------

*Nata1986*, 
, ,  :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=460263
 ,




> ...


     ,    .

----------


## uporova_ol

! , ,   :             100%   .      ?
:           - 269 .,    - 110 .            ?

----------


## vagas

!
      1,5 .

  ,       9  2012 .         2007   2008   295990,76.

----------


## uporova_ol

4930.48

----------


## Lavanaya

,    ,   .   .  .
      ,  .   , ,          ,            ?

----------



----------

> ,    ,   .   .  .
>       ,  .   , ,          ,            ?


   ,    ...

----------


## Moscow78

.    .     (.)    ,   ,      (    ).            ?    :
1)     ,           ?          ?      .        ( 1,5 )? 
2)    (   )      ?        .
3)         ?      ?

----------


## vagas

*uporova_ol*, 

         ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

1. 


> ,


  ,    ?



> ( 1,5 )


  ,    - 2326 .,  2-   - 4651,99 .
    ,      , ..     .    -  .

2.    , .    .
3.     ,        .      ,        ,     .

----------


## -

!   .     28.04.11,        09.09.11.         1,5        ?      2011,     -    2010   2011.    ,       , ..   2011,       2010-  2011.  ..        /    ,    .  ?  :Help!:

----------

> ,    ,   .   .  .
>       ,  .   , ,          ,            ?






> ,    ...


...    ,     .

----------

> 2011,


 ,        28.04.2011? 



> 28.04.11,        09.09.11.


       ?

----------

> 2010-  2011.  ..        /    ,    .  ?


 ,   ,   ...            8 ...   . :Wink:

----------


## -

05.06.2012.  06.06.2012       .       ? ,   1    215 .    ?
1. 215*25=5375, 5375*40%=2150.
2. 215*30,4=6536, 6536*40%=2614,40, 2614,40/30=87,15, 87,15*25=2178,75.

----------



----------

> 


? ,   ,   ...   . ... :Embarrassment:

----------

**,     ?          .     ,      (*30,4*40%),         ( 47  1012)

----------

125 -  ....      ...     . ,       . :Redface:

----------

**,  -?  :Smilie: 



> 06.06.2012       .       ?

----------

> **,  -?


   .   125...   .    ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

,   :Smilie:       .      (  ,  ),    /30  * 25 . ?

----------



----------


## -

.       1,5   5     ,        (  )- 12 -          ?     ,    ,      . ,      5- ?     ? -     .  -   ?

----------

> ,    ,      .


 



> ,      5- ?


      -    5  ?                 (     )?

----------

*-*,       ?

----------

(),    .               1,5 .              ,   .   ,       .      ,     ,       ,             ,     ,          ,    .         ()  :        .     ,  - .    ,      .

      .    ,      ,  ,        .     ?

----------


## uporova_ol

.

----------

, ,   1 28.02.11   35000 (       14000),  1.06.12     2.   12   40000.      -        ,             ?          1.06.12.     22.10.12.  !

----------

> -


 



> ,             ?


    - 



> 1.06.12.     22.10.12.


      ,   13800

----------

,      2010             -     2010 ,          1  2011    1  2012 ,            .

----------

.
         ,    ,

----------

> - 
>       ,   13800


, ,    ? ,      12 ,         4? 
           ,     , ?

----------

-     ,     .      ,

----------

> -     ,     .      ,


! .      12 ,       -  .?   ?    ,         .

----------


## Anele68

.         1,5   ,    2005-2011()     -   01.09.2011   ,     11.01.2012 .  .

----------

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 01.09.2011   ,     11.01.2012 .


 -,        .   ( 1-10  2012).

----------


## tomiik20

, ,     .       30.05.12.     31.05.12.       31      ,         .  01.07.12       .        ?   -          ?          ?           ?

----------

*tomiik20*,        ,      .         .

----------


## tomiik20

** ,   .            1,5   3       ,      3   ?

----------

*tomiik20*,    -     -    .    -

----------


## tomiik20

, ?       ?

----------

, ,

----------


## Anele68

,     11.01.2012,   /  01.09.2011,        .   01.09.2012,    6 ?

----------

*Anele68*,     - ?  -  - -   ,       ?

----------

!
1.     2012. , ,            ?
2.       5 ,   -   2012.     ?? :Embarrassment: 
!

----------


## ZZZhanna

1. -    2010  2011 ,   730    -     (140).
    -     12    -           140.
2. ,    2 /     .

----------


## Anele68

- ,   01.09.2011   ,       ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


            20 ?
   -    ?       ,    ?

----------


## Anele68

2005(,  ),         ,  01.09.2011     .    (  - ),      ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2005(,  ),


       ( , ,  ..               ),         =>     100%.

----------


## Anele68

,             2005(     ),        (    01.09.2011  10.01.2012+   2005)    100%,    ,   ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------


## Anele68

))

----------


## ksusha5533

,       1,5   2011     ,          2009  2010 ,     ?

----------


## 65

!  ,  1,5    ,      . ,     2011    2010  2011,    2012. -   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2011    2010  2011


, 2009  2010?




> 2012


 2010  2011.

----------

> ,       1,5   2011     ,          2009  2010 ,     ?


    ,         
  2011     ,      2011  2009

----------


## 87

1.    23.11.12,        (  )   (2011 ),       ,      2012 ,    , ..  2012 . /  2  ,     (    ,    2011)?
2.       1,5       2011   2012? (    2012)
3.              2012,        2011   2012?
  .

----------

1  3.            12       (   01.11.11-31.10.12),     01.01.2010-31.12.201.   2011    .
2.    -    2013,       .         2011-2012 ,     2012     2010.

----------

> 1  3.            12       (   01.11.11-31.10.12),     01.01.2010-31.12.201.   2011    .
> 2.    -    2013,       .         2011-2012 ,     2012     2010.


  ,             1.5      463 000  512 000?

----------

,   415 000.   1136,99

      : 
2010-2011: 415000+463000/730
2011-2012: 463000+512000/730

----------


## 1989

, ,     ,           1,5 ?   ?           ?

----------

, ,         ,    23  2012 ,      ?  10.2010  10.2012   2010-2011  ?      ? 415 000, 463 000  512 000 ?  415 000  463 000?   .

----------

.  21    .      2010  2  10 (  - ),     .    10000.    ?  ?        :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ,         ,    23  2012 ,      ?  10.2010  10.2012   2010-2011  ?      ? 415 000, 463 000  512 000 ?  415 000  463 000?   .


   -  01.11.2011  31.10.2012,   - 2010  2011    01.01  31.12.  ,     -  2010  415000,  2011  - 463000.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .  21    .      2010  2  10 (  - ),     .    10000.    ?  ?


 ,   -  ,  -  . 6    ...

----------

1,5    ,      40%   .  ,        .           .  ,      .    ,         ,    4 .        ?  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 4 .


      - 3 . ,    ,    ,          3- .

----------

> - 3 . ,    ,    ,          3- .


              ?    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,           .       ,  .

----------

> ?    ?


   6           ,    ,        ,     
  4    -

----------

!!! , ,             ,   3 , 1 ,      22. 04.10   16.10.10,       4000.   -  ?       3  ( 29.10.12  ).   ,    ,

----------

**,      .      .  -     ?

----------


## tessa.06

! ,         :
     1  2012.   35000.       35000.
  09  2012. 
      1,5 ?
 !!!!

----------


## tessa.06

> ! ,         :
>      1  2012.   35000.       35000.
>   09  2012. 
>       1,5 ?
>  !!!!


  .    , ..           .
    ,         .   ?

----------

,      - ,  ,

----------

> ,      - ,  ,


-   1 ? ,       - ...



> ,         .   ?


  - .  .  0, 95  - . ...

----------


## tessa.06

> ,      - ,  ,


  , !
..    ,    , ?

----------


## tessa.06

> -   1 ? ,       - ...
> 
>   - .  .  0, 95  - . ...


  !
  ,       ,    .      ,     .     ,      ,   .           .      ,      .      .              .     .        .          .    (,    )   ,             ,       ,   .   .  .  .  ,   -     .    ?)))

----------

> -   1 ? ,       - ...


     .   ,  *  , -,   * ,  ,      .                 .

----------

> .   ,  *  , -,   * ,  ,      .                 .


   ,   40%...    ,      ,  ,  . ,    35000,   , .   60% ,     -     .

----------

!    ,   6-7 ..     
 4611,    4000.

----------

**,    -  ,   .  ...

----------

*tessa.06*,      :    ,    ,    90%           .  ,  ... 





> , -,    ,  ,      .                 .


         .  ,    ,    .
 ,       ,       .    ...    .

----------


## _

, , , ,    ,       ,             1,5  ,      1,5         3- ?    ?            .

----------


## _

,   3- ,   50 ,      ,  1,5   ...

----------

*_*,

----------

,         .           .  ,     . 
1.    /.          (  ?) 70    70  .        .    100%  .  
2.       .      10       ?????
3.         3- .   ,     ???     ???
4.               1,5 .  40 %   .        6         (  /)..    .  ,         ??     ???
5.     1,5        3-    50 .                  . ..  / (  ),    ,      50 . 
   !

----------

1. .  140  -   ,             , .
2. 
3.       ,       
4.      ,       6       1,5  (      2 ).         .
5.

----------

!    ,  )))

----------

> !    ,  )))


   ,      ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,      ...


       ....       Internet Explorer,      )))

----------


## ludochka

...
    06  2012 ,  07  2012      1,5 
    -  01  2011  31  2012
     ,  13  2012
    01  2011    (  ),  

,    ,  ,      22 ?

          , ..    , 
    2011   2011     22 , .. 110000  151 
  110000/151 = 728,48 /..
 / 728,48 /..  30,4= 22145,79 


 ?

----------

> ,    ,  ,      22 ?






> 110000/151 = 728,48 /..
>  / 728,48 /..  30,4= 22145,79


 



> 


    ,

----------


## ludochka

!
 , ..      ,     
     ,  ,    
    ,   ?

----------

> ..      ,


  375 




> ,   ?

----------


## ludochka

...
.11.1.        ,    6 (* 12  )*, 10 (*   12 ,   * )  11 (*   ,  * )  ,    (** ), **      , ** ,   ()     ,           .    ,           ,          ,      (),       .

----------

*ludochka*,   11   -?  12          -     .

----------


## ludochka

** , 
11.      **  (,  ) **      ,           ,        ,    12    (,  )   ,      .

  ,  
   . 11.1
 ?

----------

*ludochka*,     .      12      -

----------


## ludochka

... ...     .11.1?       ,   () ?

----------

-      .

   ,     , -           "   ".

1-   
1-     3- 
2-    -

----------


## ludochka

:Wink:      !

----------


## ludochka

, ,  ...      ,         ?  ?

----------


## ludochka

> -      .
> 
>    ,     , -           "   ".
> 
> 1-   
> 1-     3- 
> 2-    -


,        ? 2-     
    ? ,   !

----------

*ludochka*, ,    :Embarrassment:     -    )

  ....

----------


## ludochka

...
  !

----------


## Maria-kara

,  ,        .     7 .     2  -   (),     8000 ,   ,     25 - 30 000 .         .    -       ,     ?    ,   -   .

!

----------


## tomic

...  ...     1,5 ... \      ?

----------

*Maria-kara*, 
       .      ,    ,  . 
*tomic*, 
 .   ,    .

 ,         ? :Wink:

----------


## Nataskazka

!    ,        . , :
      1.08,    31.07,      13.08, ,     13.08. 2.08            .    :        ?

----------


## Maria-kara

> *Maria-kara*, 
>        .      ,    ,  . 
> *tomic*, 
>  .   ,    .
> 
>  ,         ?


 !)

----------

*Nataskazka*,

----------


## Nataskazka

** ,  .
 , , ,    :
/   (   ):
 15453,17 (29 )
      15352,53 (31 )
   15000     (30 )
        16087,61(31 )  19.05 - 
      15000    (30 )
      15000    (31 )
:  - 182-1()=181,  - 91893,31 -   .
 =91893,31/181=507,7
           =*140=507,7*140=71077,7
             1.5 =*30,4*40%=507,7*30,4*40%=6173,61
 ?

----------

,  )

----------


## Nataskazka

,   , ,

----------

?   ,       ...

----------

**,  375

----------

,  .    :     ,        ...  :Frown:

----------


## Nataskazka

** ,        ...
       (  1.08), ,      ,  "    ......   /  -....",          1.08,  /        (   5.08)      .   ?
   ,     /   /  ,  ,      ,    (   "       !").  /      ,    .
   :  ?   ?
,   ,

----------

, ,   ...      .     ,     ,  , ,   (   ),

----------


## Nataskazka

** ,   .
        1.08,  ? ,      1.08,              5 ( ,  ).    ?

----------

...5        ?         ,  .      .

----------


## Nataskazka

-     ....    ...       
  ,

----------

!        1,5 ,      15  2012 ,    24  2012 .   ,       ? .

----------


## _

> ,       ? .


2010,2011

----------

**,      2013 ,       .       2011-2012,  2012    2010.

----------


## ..

!

      2012.      2010.,    01.11.11  31.10.12. ,  /  2011 - 2 ,   2012 - 10 .         2011 - 463 000,   2012 - 512 000. ? 
   :
/  2011 - 80 000
/  2012 - 445 000 (    3  ).
,              525 000  12 .

   , .

----------

> 2011 - 463 000,   2012 - 512 000. ?


 .    2010 ,     2010  - 415 000    12 ,

----------

> .    2010 ,     2010  - 415 000    12 ,


      ,     ?!

----------

**, ,       21-



> 2.     ,         ,     1  2011   31  2012  (),       ,         29  2006  N 255- "            " ( ,         ),    ** ,      , **       ,     24  2009  N 212- "       ,     ,           "*  2010* .


 :    2010 ,  375   2010  ->  2010

----------


## ..

, .

----------

..   ...   . ,       .

----------

.            .    .      355,600.

----------

> :    2010 ,  375   2010  ->  2010


,    ... ! -   2010 ,   ,    ...
"32 .  ,        ,           , *      ,  *       "       ,     ,           " *              .*            ,            2  13   ,  ,      ,       ,     ,        .";
   -  11-, 12-,    10-...  -    10-  !

----------

-  ,  ** 2010  :Redface:

----------

> -  , ,   *2010*


,   ..       - . :Wink: 
  10-?     11-  12?
  10-,       10-?



>

----------

**,    21-,  ,      2010 ,    -    ,    2010 .
 -  -    255-,      01.01.2013 .    ,     2010 ,  3.2   14 .

----------

.            .    .      355,600?

----------



----------

!

----------

!               1,5 .   ,   01.01.2012  14.02.2012                 1,5  ( 06.10.2010).  01.02.2012  13.02.2012         ,   14.02.2012          1,5      3- , ..   .    2012   : .. 7102 . - ,  4149 . - .  11251,00 . (   ).   .     1,5   40%    (    12085,00 .)       1,5    ,      (,   )   .    ?        16  ?  ,     ,      ,     , ..    .       !

----------

!                   1,5 .   ,           2012 ,     17 ,    2010  2011 45000   31.12.2011,    10000.     2013 ,       2010-2011?

----------

> **,      2013 ,       .       2011-2012,  2012    2010.


  2012         ?  -  730?

----------

**, .      :    2011-2012        2012  2010

----------

**,   2012       /  ,     .

----------

, ,     29.09.2009 .,     14.12.2009 .,    1,5    15.12.2009 .  29.03.2011 .?      2009 .   ?     ,      ?  ?

----------

1,5 .         .

----------

,   "    2009 .   ? " ,   ?

----------

,      18  (-      1,5 ) ,   16? ( ,      ).        ,     -   ?

----------

> "    2009 .   ? " ,   ?


.         -     .          .

----------


## AlexanderK

,      ,         ,          ????

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


?



> ?


 .
     ,            ,      ,  ,       .  ,     ,          ,     .

----------

..   ,       ,        ,

----------

,     ,   ...    , -,     .   .

----------

, ,,      2012 ,   ,   , ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2012


   ?



> 


    ,        12 ,        1,5  40%   ,   50 .    3- .




> ?


 ?

----------


## .

,    ,        2012,      .        5800.   ,      12 ,   366     30.4() *40%.  3        ,     366 ?
    ,      ?
       2011,      2009 ?

----------


## 147

2011 .    12.09.2012    ,   12500.     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2011 .    12.09.2012    ,   12500.     ?


   - -   57500

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 3        ,     366 ?


      .  ,  .




> ,      ?


-   ,     -   .    ,     -.

----------

> - -   57500


   -? 57500    1.5 ?    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -?


   ,      .     ,    .  -          12   ,   -     2010  2011 .         .




> 57500    1.5 ?


       /.         1,5   4800  .

----------

,     ,        .        .   15  ,     1,5 .
4800*15=72000.

----------

,  ,        2012-        ( -    );      1,5    2013,     -?
        2012,           ,    2010 . (21- . 2)   ? -  !

----------

-   ,      2013 ,          :   2       2       .

----------


## 7878

!          1,5   22,07,2012.  28,08,2012  4 .  ,    ?       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


        ?   ""   " "?      ?

----------


## 7878

, .  4 .      .     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,         .

----------

, /     2013.      ,          -       (   463000+512000/730*140   )?     1,5      , ,  .     ?     3- ,        1,5?    ,        ,   ....

----------

> ,         .


       .          

*7878*,      22.07.2012,          .        .

----------

.       1,5        10200 .  1        7600 .          . PS.    (       )   -.

----------

> .       1,5        10200 .  1        7600 .          . PS.    (       )   -.


      ,       
     ,  
       ...

----------

.   . ,          1.5           1.5 ? .

----------

,    1,5 .

----------

!
 :     2003 , 4  2011      .  3 . /  ,       .    , 4  2012      .   2   2010  - 407 000 .,  2011  ( ,   / 210000 . +   25 000 ) - 235000 ,  2012    - 35 000 .   .  ,         (  -  ?)???    !
P.S.   ,    2010  - 500 000 , 2011  - 500 000 , 2012  - 520 000 . ( -  6%)
P.S.S.     :Smilie:

----------

> !
>  :     2003 , 4  2011      .  3 . /  ,       .    , 4  2012      .   2   2010  - 407 000 .,  2011  ( ,   / 210000 . +   25 000 ) - 235000 ,  2012    - 35 000 .   .  ,         (  -  ?)???    !
> P.S.   ,    2010  - 500 000 , 2011  - 500 000 , 2012  - 520 000 . ( -  6%)
> P.S.S.


 ,   2009  154000  197000 . ( 351000 )    ( ).
        ?

----------

> ?


,  ...

----------

> ,   2009  154000  197000 . ( 351000 )    ( ).
>         ?


 

    ,         ,      

 ,

----------


## ...

,    :              ...

----------

*...*, . 2326   , 4651,99

----------


## WSdl

.

----------

1,5  2326   , 4651,99  

    19 ?     ?

----------

** ,  29.

----------

> ** ,  29.


  ))

----------

!            31.08.2010.  13.02.2012  01.07.2012     ,  02. 07.2012        1,5.               1,5 ?

----------

,  ..  28.11.11        1,5,   2012    ,    2013-      .  255      -". 10 .3- ,                         ,         ,     ."-         ,    ?         (  ),      159178.60 -  13833,33 (    ,    ).  ,              ,        ,       ?            -    . .. -    1,5-      -    , ?  ? 13833,33  ,    ?

----------

14 2 255 "  ,        ,    ,      ,           ,            ". ..  ?              ,     ,          .

----------

,

----------

,  ..  28.11.11        1,5,   2012    ,    2013-      .  255      -". 10 .3- ,                         ,         ,     ."-         ,    ?        (  ),      159178.60 -  13833,33 (    ,    ).  ,              ,        ,       ?            -    . .. -    1,5-      -    , ?  ? 13833,33  ,    ?

----------

,    :          2011 ,   2013     . ,          ...   ,   2011    ,   8   ,     .     ????

----------

** ,     ,  .

 01  2013               .   2       730 ,          .       2011   10    ,        ,     (  2011+  2012)/10 +366. 

   ,      , 2011     ,       / .

----------

** ,     ,  .

 01  2013               .   2       730 ,          .       2011   10    ,        ,     (  2011+  2012)/10 +366. 

   ,      , 2011     ,       / .

----------

, )))

----------


## Afanasyeva-84

1.            1,5 . (  2300- , 2012- )
2.    2- (   ) 2760 -    (         2011     .         ): )   
                                                                                                                                                 .)    .
  .     ,  /   .
3.   12 -365         (   140+6)        .

----------


## Afanasyeva-84

1,5      (   . )   .

----------


## 7777

,    2012.          3,   4 ,   2013.    ,       ,   30000.      1,5.   (40%  )?    ?

----------


## 7777

,    2012.          3,   4 ,   2013.    ,       ,   30000.     1,5.   (40%  )?    ?

----------


## 221

.
      1,5 : 
 1  2011   31  2012  ()             1,5       (   25  2011 . N 21-).
..        2013  (     2012) -         ?

----------

*221*,      2013 ,        .

----------


## 221

:
2010 + 2011  - /     .    730    30,4?

        2013     2010  2011 ?

----------

2013     : ( 2011+ 2012      /    2       )*30,4*40%
 2012- (      )    2010- .

----------


## 7777

.
   2012.          3,   4 ,   2013.    ,       ,   30000.     1,5.   (40%  )?    ?

----------


## WSdl

*7777*,     ,    ,   (           2010  ).            .

----------


## 7777

> *7777*,     ,    ,   (           2010  ).            .


    ,   ,           ,         3 (    50.   ....).           ,   2013,     ....    ?          ,    .

----------

, ,    1,5.   ,             .
     29 , ,  15, ,    30 ,   ?     3797,93           ???  .. (((

----------

3797,93/30*29

----------

..   .                 .    .   ",             1,5 ".    ,          , ..       1,5 ???    ...

----------

> .    ,          , ..       1,5 ???


  .            ,        2-

----------

4 ,        ? . .   ,       .   ,     ..

----------


## Afanasyeva-84

1.            1,5 . (  2300- , 2012- )
 2.    2- (   ) 2760 -    (         2011     .         ): )   
 .)    .
   .     ,  /   .
 3.   12 -365         (   140+6)        .

----------


## Anastasi66

!
,        2012 ,     . (2010,2011)  2008,2009???

----------

, ,           1,5 ,   -

----------


## 86

!!!!!     ,   23  2013,      ,           ???

----------

* 86*,      ?

----------

* 86*,

----------


## uporova_ol

> !!!!!     ,   23  2013,      ,           ???


     ,      1  2013 .        ,     ,     ,        -,                 ,              , ..      730 ,      .

----------

> !
> ,        2012 ,     . (2010,2011)  2008,2009???


     (       2010,2011),

----------

> , ,           1,5 ,   -


        .

----------


## Nico

!  ,  :
1.          25.09.12  11.02.13.        ?
2.   2013         -             ?
  .

----------

1. 
2.

----------


## Nico

,  .  ,    .    -       (  )...    . 
, ,      ,      ))
.

----------

*Nico*,      .  -   1136,99    . 255-   2010

----------

.   ...      2   2009.. 2011    ()      ()      (     )         2010 ...                 1.5.     ...    ( )    .  3500    12 ..  ..    12         ???         .  ???  ( ) .         1.5??    ??       .  ..

----------


## uporova_ol

> *Nico*,      .  -   1136,99    . 255-   2010


    -       ,             ,    .

----------

> -       ,


 **

----------

> .    12         ???         .  ??? ..


 
      ,

----------

! , ,  !   .       .  ,           1,5   .   -    ? (   ,      2012 ,      .    -   ?)  .

----------


## 28

,  . 38000*0,4=15200,   14600  . :yes:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  . 38000*0,4=15200,   14600  .


   ?

----------


## katrom

-:
         1,5 ?
   ,       : (/  12 ./-    12 .)*30,4)*40%?

     ?

----------

,  -        ,   2013    -14600,      (  )?

----------


## WSdl

** ,            - .          .

----------


## 86

> * 86*,      ?


,  ,      2012,          ,      1,5       ?  .....     ,    ?

----------

> ,  ,      2012,          ,      1,5       ?  .....     ,    ?


  ,     31.12.2012    
  255

----------


## -

!  ,    . 
1.              (  2012.).  40% / ( 5.000 .).     .  01.10.12.    ( )    ,     ?   , ,         ?
2.      ,      2013.                    (     ).
 .

----------

1..
2.   2011-2012     ,      .   -    -    ,      .

----------


## -

> 1..
> 2.   2011-2012     ,      .   -    -    ,      .


!  2012.    ,    27  2011.     -?  2010-2011?     2009-2010?            ,      ? 
  .   ,             .    ?

----------


## -

,   . ,         ,       ?

----------

,        1,5   ..         0,25    .   1 1 .,  .  .  ?     2 ,     .     .     2000!  ,    ???

----------

.       .

----------


## dozi

, .      03  2012           1,5 .            (  ).              (  )?   4       .    .           (  ).          (   ),        ,          ?   ,             .   ?     ?    .

----------

> (  )


 



> (  )?


 



> (   )


  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (  )?


 .     -     ,     .



> (  ).            ... 4


  ,       ,     4 ?   ,    2-2,5.



> .   ?


.          2010-2011 , ,         ,    12       .

----------


## dozi

> .     -     ,     .
> 
>   ,       ,     4 ?   ,    2-2,5.
> 
> .          2010-2011 , ,         ,    12       .


   ,      .

  ,        ,         1,5 ,   1,8 .       ,  ?

     - 40%    (   40+40%).   ,       ,  .

----------


## dozi

> ?


      ,   (     ).            .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1,5 ,   1,8 .       ,  ?


, ,  ,   -    . 



> - 40%


  , ,    ,  .       ,           -    .



> (     )


 -   ,          .       .

----------


## dozi

> , ,    ,  .       ,           -    .
> 
>  -   ,          .       .


    ,     - .      ?        ,     .

----------

> ,     .


    ,   ,    ,    .         ?

----------

*dozi*,        ,     ,      - .          ( ),       2010-2011.
    ,      ,  40%      .

----------

! , ,   .  2011     ,  01.01.2011     ,     21.08.2011.    22.08.2011  26.02.2012   ,   27.02.2012       .          1,5 ?     30.10.2012  18.03.2013.

----------

> ! , ,   .  2011     ,  01.01.2011     ,     21.08.2011.    22.08.2011  26.02.2012   ,   27.02.2012       .          1,5 ?     30.10.2012  18.03.2013.


 
   2011  2012    ,    
,

----------

!
.  10       ().       ,     ,   .    ? ! (

----------

> !
> .  10       ().       ,     ,   .    ? ! (


       2

----------

.  , ,         1.5       (  ) ?      12       .  ,    91000.   15000        .     75000 .   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 75000 .   ?


.  /    .

----------

.  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   , ,  ,  ,    ,      .

----------

,    ,  (  ) ,           :Redface:

----------


## ZZZhanna

...  ,      ...

----------

> ...  ,      ...


  :Smilie: 
 -    :Smilie:

----------

,  ,  3100 .   -  ,   .    ,    .

----------


## 66

, ,         1,5    ?
    ,     ?
!

----------

> , ,         1,5    ?
>     ,     ?
> !


 *40%  .

----------


## 66

> *40%  .


..   14000  / 15%  : 14000*1,15=16100 * 40% = 6440. ?

----------



----------


## kond_m88

! 15  2012        .    ,       12 ,   8800 .?

----------

40%  8800  3520.    ,   4651,99

----------


## kond_m88

!

----------


## katrom

:      ?   ?      2 ? .

----------

*katrom*,   ,

----------


## katrom

.  . ?

----------

> .  . ?


      ...

,            - 100%  ...       3-     :
3*40% > 100%

----------


## katrom

50 000/731*30,4*40% ?

----------

= 50000/731 = 68.40
_ = 68.40 * 30.4 * 40% = 831.74 < min

_ = min_1 + min_2

----------


## katrom

2325,99 + 4651,99 = 6977,90 
 ?

----------

2453.93 + 4907.85 = 7361.78

----------


## 1402

,  !

   :
    5 ,    .   2013           1,5 ().     34  ,   \   . ,  ,    ,         ?   ,      ,     (       ),        1,5 .
        ?

----------


## katrom

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     (       ),        1,5 .


, .         .

----------

*1402*,

----------


## ZZZhanna

, ,  ,   .

----------

,    .            (  )

----------


## SkyNet123

2008 ,  ,     ,  15.000.   ,   ,   )           .    -.    : 15000x24/730=493 / *30*40% =  6000?        ?   :    -   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


-   ,    .

----------

.     .     (    )

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------

> .


  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    ,   14 .       .     ?        .
 ,            ,       ,     ,    ?

----------

> ?        .


 ""  :             . , ,       



> ,       ,     ,    ?


     "   -".         ,

----------

!  ,        1,5 ?    /         ?

----------

> !  ,        1,5 ?    /         ?


 .   40%.    ,    1,5 .    ,     -          ... ,  1,5 .

----------

. 
 ,  .      2013 .            .       -             . 
        .               .             ,    .         ,     ,      ....   :     ,       1,5    . 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       1,5    .


,          :Frown:

----------

> ,


  ? 
**        ,     4

----------


## ZZZhanna

...       -      (,  )    ,             (,  )  ,     .         ,          (,  )    ( )  ,          -   ,   (,  )  ,     .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ...       -     ...


*ZZZhanna*  "" . **          375:



> ,   2         ( ),             (,  )    ,         .


  :Wink:

----------


## ZZZhanna

*vyacheslav_s*, -     .   ,       .    -  



> ,   2        ,


              .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> -  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				           ,   2        ,


        "    ....,   2        ".        ( 13, 2.2)
,   .13 . 2.2               1.5 .    ""       ?       .2?    2.1? .2          . 2.1.

----------

,    ,          40%      1,5 ...       ,  ,  .       ,     .
   .   ,  .            ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 
)   ,        ,        ,       -       ,   .         :Frown: 
)      ,    .  ,  , ,    :Smilie:

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ,    ...


         .   ,      .
    /   :Wink: 
              1.5        ?     2.1  13 255-?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.2.1?

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> .2.1?


 .2.1   ""    ,            .    2.1      1.5 .

----------


## C

-,          1,5,     ,          ?

----------


## Nikost

> -,          1,5,     ,          ?

----------


## C

, )

----------

1  2012 ,  19    ,  23         1,5 .    " "  " ".   " "  2010  2011,        "" ????

----------


## Igop

, ,           1,5 ,     3  2012    11.03.2014 .       2012         2013    ?  .

----------

*Igop*,    -,    .  2013

----------

> "" ????


12 ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> Igop,    -,    .


  .

----------


## mossia2007

.     1.5      ?
        2451  -            -    !!!           1.5     .    1.5   40       ..
        2451    ??

----------


## Nikost

*mossia2007*,        ?

----------

*mossia2007*, 4651.99  -

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1.5   40       ..


40%       ..
  2012  4651,99,  01.01.13 - 4907,85.




> 2451    ??


   ?




> 2451


        1,5 ?

----------


## mossia2007

> 40%       ..
>   2012  4651,99,  01.01.13 - 4907,85.
> 
> 
>    ?
> 
> 
>         1,5 ?




     25  2012

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 25  2012


     25.12.12-31.12.12,      .

----------

*mossia2007*,     25-31 .  7 
2451/7*31=10854

----------


## mossia2007

> 25.12.12-31.12.12,      .


??
            ?
           2500 .....

----------


## Nikost

> 25  2012


       25-  31-, .. 2451 .-      ,    7  .    .

----------


## Nikost

>

----------


## mossia2007

> 25-  31-, .. 2451 .-      ,    7  .    .


       25000        30000

----------


## Nikost

> 25000        30000


  ,    2451,    2451*31/7 = 10854,43 .

----------


## m ossia2007

> ,    2451,    2451*31/7 = 10854,43 .

----------


## Nikost

> 


       , ..  12    .          , ..  ,   ,  , , .,    ..

----------

!!!       ( )   ,     ,     ,      .       2012 .     (  ) ???    ???  15 000 .    ,   .   2012   2013???

----------

12405,32 .    ,   , 
   ,    .

----------


## anastasia9k

!!!!!  :yes:

----------


## olgi

.              1,5  

 2010-2011  
    1,5   2011-()2012
   3-          
  () 2012-  2012 
     1,5       2012 
   (  )

----------


## trojn78

1,5 .. - 
 !   2012     .   2012         1,5 .  .    (2010,2011)     .        2   (2010  410 000 .  2011-463 000 ., (410 000+463000)/730*30,4*40%=14540),      ?       ?     9000,      40%,    ?       ?     .

----------

*trojn78*,         ?      ?        ?

----------


## trojn78

:2010  410 000 .  2011-463 000 .   ,   (        ),      ,   . ..  .     ,  .

----------

,      .  ,       .             .

----------


## trojn78

,  . 
: 2010  410 000 .  2011-463 000 ., (410 000+463000)/730*30,4*40%=14540==

----------

> (410 000+463000)/730*30,4*40%=14540



255-

----------


## trojn78

..     .        ,   .      . .

----------

1,5         29.12.06 N 255- "              (   03.12.2011 N 379-) .

----------


## trojn78

,     5  2012,     1  2013.

----------



----------


## trojn78

,  .  ,   .

----------


## DestinyN

,  !
, !   2012     .        1,5 .        ,            .   :  ?  ? (,   2012   "-"  -   ,   ).    2012   ?    !   !

----------

> ?


,   2013

----------

"  "...   ,              ...

        (    )

----------


## DestinyN

.   .         2011.   4  2010  2011 ( ).    :     2   -2011  2012,     2012     . (    +    1,5 ).   2011    4           !    ,            ?

----------


## waw

> (    )


           ,     ""      .

----------


## waw

> :     2   -2011  2012,    2012    . (    +   1,5 ).   2011    4         !


   255- 2012      ,  .
 2   :
1) 2012+2011
2) 2011+2010
       (     ).
    2011 . -   ,    .  :Smilie:

----------

> 1) 2012+2011
> 2) 2011+2010


     ???

----------


## Nikost

> ???

----------


## waw

> ???


  .

----------


## Sindikat

-   7   ,      ,     .    ,   . ,   2012  (6 )   /,    ?  ( 2012  +   2011*12 ) /730 *  -  * 60%

----------

,   730.
   2 ,   730.
   ,    .

----------

**,  :        ,    ...

----------

> **,  :        ,    ...






> ,


  ,   ?!  ,        6 ...
  ,   5205*24/730.




> ( 2012  +   2011*12 )


  . -,  .

----------


## waw

> ,   ?!


   ,    730 - . 
   .

----------


## waw

> ,        6 ...


         ...

----------


## C

,       ,  -             2,325.99,   2013    2453,93?   2325,99?

----------



----------


## C

** , ,   )

----------


## waw

> ,


    ,         255-,    ,     1     .    -  ?

----------


## Irpestova

3

( .    25.02.2011 N 21-)

1.     29  2006  N 255- "            " (    )   ,       ,    ,         ,         ,   ,    2  3  .

*  ,   1  2013 ,   2     (    11.01.2013 N 15-03-18/12-169).*

2.     ,         ,     1  2011   31  2012  (),       ,         29  2006  N 255- "            " ( ,         ),         ,      ,             ,     24  2009  N 212- "       ,     ,           "  2010 .
3.   ,         ,    ,    ,             29  2006  N 255- "            " (    )          ,    ,        29  2006  N 255- "            " (    ),    ,       29  2006  N 255- "            " ( ,         ).

_. 3,    08.12.2010 N 343- (.  25.02.2011) "      "            "_

----------


## waw

*Irpestova*,          ,     .

  :

1) ,   -      .
2)        ,       .
3)        .
4) *  ,        * .
5)  ,      ,      , ,   ,     1     .  ,        .    ,     ,  .
  :   ,     ? -   .
    2013  ,       (2012 .),    .

----------

> ,     __   .    ,     ,  .


        -?!  ,  ,  ,    ,   ... :Wink:  :Big Grin: 
,  1  ,   .
 ,    .      ,       .  - ?

----------

> 5)  ,      ,      , ,   ,     1     . .


     -    

    ,    ,   ,     -    
         ,

----------


## waw

> ,  1  ,   .


,      "",  .  :Smilie: 
       .  -  .




> 


   ,       .
     .




> ,    .      ,       .


 .
        .
     (,  2013 ),      .
-------------

   ,   .
       -    1  11.2.     ,     -       .           .
      - ,     ,    ,       .
  -     .

----------


## waw

,                ?
      " ,    ,   "?

----------

> ,                ?


, ,    ?!




> - ,     ,    ,       .


 -  ...       -  ...
 ?

----------


## waw

> -  ...       -  ...
>  ?


  -  :
1)  -255        .
2)  , ,     ,      .
3)   -      .   ,     .
4)        ,     .
5)     ,      -    .
6)      MAX(a,b)          SUM(a,b).  ,   -    .

:
         .
 -    ,     -   -       ,    .
         .     (,   30,4      )      .

  :
 "   1     " - .
       ,           ,       .       ,      - "", "",  - -   "  "     .  ,  "  ",        .

----------


## waw

> (,   30,4      )


      ( ),   -  (  ,  ),           -   (    :Smilie:  ).

----------


## olenataliya

, :



               1,5 .    ,    ,     . (    !)      -      800  .      ,      -  -          (        ).    , ,       -     . 

      ,       -           ,         .

    ,        ,        ?

 ,

----------


## 80

!  ,      ,      , ..    .   ?

----------

2013         , 2011-2012
        ,

----------


## 80

2012 ,     -      ,     - ,       ?

----------


## waw

> 2012 ,     -      ,     - ,      ?


   -   ,   -  .




> -


  ,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## 80

> 80  
>      2012 ,     -      ,     - ,      ?
>    -   ,   -  .
> 
>   -     
>   ,     .


   ,     ,       .

----------


## waw

> ,     ,      .


   .
   :
   ,           .

----------


## waw

> ,           .


,        .

  ,         375:

_11.          (,  )          ,           ,        ,    12    (,  )   ,      ._

     "  "  ,                      12 ,     .
           ,     12 ,   , .

            :
11.1.        ,    6, 10  11  ,   ,          , ** ,   ()     ,           .

   ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## waw

> ,    .


 ,     .

:
1)             ,       (   .11  375);
2)             (   .11.1  375).

----------


## 82

.     ..   . 17.07.12 ,       .      11.   12.   2  .07.11.- 27358 .-20  

08.11.-15700 .-18  09.11.-16960 14 ,  4724 .14  
10.11-13507 .10  - 4724 .14  11.11.-14090 .16  
12.11.-16250 .25  01.12 -.28919. 12  02.12.-16070. 18  
03.12.-19611 .14 - 9041.14 . -3180. 6  
04.12-19864. 20 (05.12.-23021. 06.12.-27600. 07.12-10400.     ) 
      , 101000.   ..    -. , ?   .  ,        1,5 ,    ,    . . .

----------


## waw

1.     (   )    07.2011  06.2012.
2.    ,     ,   366    .
3.   .1   .2 -     ().
4.   .3  140  -      .




> 2


    ,  .
         ,       .
        ,          .
         - 4.




> ,      1,5


      2012 ,       ,     .
   (      )   -  12.2011  11.2012.




> , 101000


    ,      - - ( 12 )  - ( 2 ).
 2012        .
 ,   ,    ,   ,    ,   .

----------


## JIuJIy

.        144 000 .       1,5 .      144000/140=1028 . -    ; 1028*30,4*40%=12507    ?   -  6800,    ,  2   .           ?      1,5     (..   2012    )

----------

*JIuJIy*,     ?

----------


## JIuJIy

11  2012

----------


## JIuJIy

> *JIuJIy*,     ?




11  2012

----------

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  6800,  **  ,


  ""?       ?

----------


## JIuJIy

> ""?       ?


  ,    ...    2012  33700 (   10000   ,         12000,  11700  -    ),              2013   4555 .                 ,         ,        (

----------


## yuliya81

! 
         1,5   01.11.2012  

    2011  5000,00-  :30 
    2011  5000,00-  :31 
    2012  30000,00-  :31 
    2012  30000,00-  :29 
    2012  30000,00-  :31 
    2012  71000,00-  :30 
    2012  71000,00-  :31 
   2012  6000,00-  :17 

 : 
 01.11.2011-13.06.2012  =248000,00 

    ? 
   -13 815,58   40%     


     :

----------


## Lesan1

!          1,5    .     2012    ))   ,    .

----------


## Raspberry

. , ...  :Embarrassment: 

  - 5205*24/730*30,4*40%=2080,82
   6- , , - ...?
     2012 ?

----------

*Raspberry*,   2012- - 4611*24       .

----------


## Raspberry

, .   .  :Big Grin: 



> 


   ?  :Redface:

----------

2012 - 4651,99
2013 - 4907,85

----------

!        1,5   .   .    08.05.2013.    ?? 5205*24/(366+365)*30,4*40%.    .      (..    )    ( , -    ,    2           :     ).  !

----------


## Dinchik

.       ,  ,

----------

> .       ,  ,


  ...     ,         .    ?? 5205*24/(366+365)*30,4*40%???          ,    ?

----------

**,  
  .             

  ,

----------

..  ..      ??    ????   ,      ...

----------

**,

----------

....    -        .  2078, 01. ,      ,   (2453,93 .),       ,  .  ??

----------


## Lesan1

,              2013- 5644,03.  ...

----------

,                1,5    .      31.12.12 .  19.05.13 .       2010 .   2012 .

----------

**, .    ,     01   31

----------

?

----------


## Dinchik

- ,  2010, 2011.            .

----------

2012    (  )?          2012 ?

----------


## Dinchik

2012   2012,   2011,..
 2011- 2012

----------


## waw

> 


 -     (. 23  375).
     .
       ,     ,   .
      (   ),      ( 375)     .
      375- .

----------


## waw

> 1,5    .      31.12.12 .  19.05.13 
> ...
>  2012    (  )?


  2012.
 ,         ,        2013 .




> 2012 ?


     2013  .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,


  ,          , ..     , .  ,     ,   .       . 



> 2013  .


    - 2012 .    2013?

----------

*Dinchik*,  2012      (31.12.2012-19.05.2013).        .
     2011-2012.   2012    2010,    -  .

----------


## Dinchik

> .


, .  - ,   /  . :Redface:   ,   .

----------

,          , .          ,         ,       ,20           ,     96 ,     ,     1 ,   2. ,     2600  ,     ,

----------


## waw

> ,


  ,   ,      .
 ,    ,      (, ,   ?)
              (,     ..)    ,      .




> 1 ,   2


,     2011-2012 ?

----------


## Dinchik

> 


  /?
      .?

----------

,  ,   ...
       2013  30.09.2013,   23 , 24      .    ?

----------


## waw

,  -   ,     ,      .

----------

